
macOS Removing Python/Perl/Ruby Runtimes - dlivingston
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/macos_release_notes/macos_catalina_10_15_beta_release_notes
======
dlivingston
"Scripting language runtimes such as Python, Ruby, and Perl are included in
macOS for compatibility with legacy software. Future versions of macOS won’t
include scripting language runtimes by default, and might require you to
install additional packages. If your software depends on scripting languages,
it’s recommended that you bundle the runtime within the app. (49764202)"

"Use of Python 2.7 isn’t recommended as this version is included in macOS for
compatibility with legacy software. Future versions of macOS won’t include
Python 2.7. Instead, it’s recommended that you run python3 from within
Terminal. (51097165)"

------
fithisux
In other words, Swift should suffice.

